# Probleme mit include (failed to open stream: No such file or directory in....)



## Marius Heil (2. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ich komm zurzeit mit include net richtig klar.
Ich include eigentlich ziemlich viel, aber von der einen Datei aus geht es nicht.
Ich hab ne Datei die liegt zb in: localhost/functions/datei.php
Nun mag ich je nachdem, welche funktion darin aufgerufen wird (von Flash aus, wird ne Funktion gestartet), eine andere Datei includen, da zu hab ich einmal getestet das einfach zu includen, allerdings liegts ja ein Verzeichniss tiefer, und da das sonst mit den relativen Pfaden durcheinander kommt, dachte ich mir, ich machs so:
include($_SERVER["DOCUMENT_ROOT"]."/datei.php");
Dann bekomm ich allerdings folgende Meldung:
Warning: set_profil_main(C:/ordner/datei.php?seite=kontrollzentrum): failed to open stream: Invalid argument in C:\ordner\functionen\funktionen.php on line 332

Warning: set_profil_main(): Failed opening 'C:/ordner/basis.php?seite=kontrollzentrum' for inclusion (include_path='.;c:\php4\pear') in C:\pruegelpause\functionen\funktionen.php on line 332

Das lustige ist, der Pfad stimmt, mein Browser öffnets zwar net, weil C: kein gültiges Protokoll ist, aber das ist ja klar,...


Marius


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (2. Oktober 2005)

Vermutlich willst du die Datei C:/ordner/datei.php inkludieren. Die Fehlermeldung lässt allerdings darauf schließen, dass du versuchst, C:/ordner/datei.php?seite=kontrollzentrum einzubinden. Da dies kein gültiger Dateiname ist (? darf nicht in einem Dateinamen vorkommen), schlägt dies fehl.


----------



## Marius Heil (2. Oktober 2005)

Ohhhhhh, ich glaub fast, du hast Recht  :-( 
Jetzt fällts mir wieder ein, das Problem hatte ich schonmal, da hab ich eigentlich schon vorgesorgt, das hab ich aber wieder vergessen^^
Vielen Dank erstmal, ich hattes grad aufgegeben, wusste net, an was das liegt.
Vielen Dank.



Marius


----------



## Marius Heil (4. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

so, ich hatte das früher mal so gelöst, dass ich bei include Anweisungen einfach ne Variable auslese und diese Seite include.
Jedoch wird die basis.php aus dem Hauptverzeichniss nun durch die /funktionen/funktionen.php includet.
Das endet darin, dass die Bilder nicht gefunden werden, weil ich relative Pfade genommen hab.
Was kann ich da machen?


Marius


----------

